# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  CHAUSSETTE ET MICKEY à l'adoption

## La voie féline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Chaussette et Mickey
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 12 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 92 - Hauts-de-Seine
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0685604724
*E-mail :* s2010hanesse@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 120 




 Chaussette et Mickey sont deux amours unis dans la même peine. Adoptés et élevés ensemble depuis leur plus jeune âge, ils ont eu la douleur de perdre de façon subite et brutale leur maitresse décédée à son domicile sous leurs yeux Depuis lors, nous recherchons pour eux un nouveau foyer pouvant leur apporter tout lamour et lharmonie quils ont perdu et dont ils ont besoin. Ils sont en bonne santé, à jour de leurs vaccins et pleins de malices ; ils savent ouvrir les portes dintérieur ! Nous recherchons pour eux un foyer calme car Chaussette reste assez craintive des bruits qui la font sursauter à tout moment, ce qui amuse beaucoup « Mickey la Malice » qui, lui, se joue de toute nouvelle situation. Vous laurez compris, ils sont complémentaires et inséparables malgré leur différence. Il ny a quà regarder leur photo où ils sont entrelacésil ny a rien à rajouter !

Adoption souhaitée sur Chatenay-Malabry 92290 (RP sud) et ses environs proches : Paris sud/92/94/91/78, sous contrat associatif. Garde à votre domicile possible durant vos absences par des personnes sérieuses et expérimentées.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## jujulilas

> toujours à l'adoption


Oh, quel dommage... Une chance.... et être passés si près du bonheur à nouveau.

UP pour les deux inséparables.

----------


## doriant

l'age de l'affiche et du descriptif st differents ; même souci sur seconde chance. quel est le bon ?

----------


## doriant

Nés 2011 d'apres album fb. 



  (simple tache de naissance à l'oeil)

----------


## bab

> Histoire : Chaussette et Mickey sont deux amours unis dans la même peine. Adoptés et élevés ensemble depuis leur plus jeune âge, ils ont eu la douleur de perdre de façon subite et brutale leur maitresse décédée à son domicile sous leurs yeuxDepuis lors, nous recherchons pour eux un nouveau foyer pouvant leur apporter tout lamour et lharmonie quils ont perdu et dont ils ont besoin.
> 
>  
> 
> Caractère : Ces deux là confirment l'adage « les opposés s'attirent » et sont totalement inséparables comme le montre les photos. 
> Si Chaussette se montre quelque peu timide et observateur, légèrement sur la retenue, Mickey quant à lui est un petit farceur, qui se joue de toute nouvelle situation, allant jusqu'à ouvrir les placards.  
> La malice de Mickey mêlée à la pudeur de Chaussette amène parfois a des situations très cocasses rendant ce duo touchant et attachant. 
> 
> Au delà de leur complémentarité, ces deux matous sont faciles à vivre et offre une douce compagnie a qui voudra bien leur apporter l'amour dont ils ont tant besoin 
> ...


.

----------


## doriant

Née 2011 donc ont autour de 10ans.

----------

